# Interval Resort Codes for Marriotts



## tiel (Jun 6, 2010)

I know I've seen some posts here which contain lists of the Marriott resort codes used in II.  Did some searches, but couldn't find them.  Anyone know where I should look?

I think there were a couple of different lists.  Maybe one which contained all the resorts.  One for the beach resorts????  

Any guidance will be appreciated!


----------



## UK Fan (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is the link to a thread that discusses the various codes.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34815


----------



## Phillie (Jun 6, 2010)

*here is a list*

MHB,MHZ,MGA,MAO,MSU,MBY,MBP,MCV,MEM,MCU,MCP,MDS,MPD,MFV,MFC,MGC,MC1,MGO,MGV,MGR,MHH,HPS,MHG,MIP,MKW,MKO,MK1,MLE,MMC,MMB,MMO,MMS,MVL,MOU,NCV,MPB,MOW,MPU,MP1,MUZ,MRP,MSP,MRD,MSK,MDO,MVB,MEV,MSW,MSN,MSF,MML,MVF,MVD,MAW,MVO

copy and paste in to the field for resort codes and it will search all marriotts.


----------



## tiel (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link and list!  Have saved it to my drive now, for a quick look-up.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks! I just did that and found a better link yet.  I wonder so many times what resorts are meant when people only use abbreviations. We are on the West coast so are more familiar with the abbreviations here and some of us travel less than some of the TUGgers here.

PS. Have a look at the resorts that are included.


----------



## tiel (Jun 6, 2010)

Great list!  I too am sometimes puzzled by all the abbreviations used here on TUG.  Not just the resort codes either.  Lots of other abbreviations used!  Feel like I'm back working for the Navy;  when I first started, I couldn't follow any work related conversation!

Anyway, now I have an easy lookup for the II Marriott codes.  That's progress.   :whoopie:  :whoopie:


----------



## wvacations (Jun 8, 2010)

I tried to enter the list of II codes. I get an error message saying the codes are invaild. Do they have to be entered 1 at a time. I would like to just serch for Marriott properties available.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2010)

I think the problem is that the list has no spaces in it between the codes.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's a link to an earlier thread that mentions the spaces, as Denise said.
It contains the post with the spaces.


----------



## wvacations (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, that did the trick!


----------



## Phillie (Jun 8, 2010)

*with or without*

It works both ways, with or without spaces, but you must make sure there are no returns.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 8, 2010)

This list should always stay update as it comes from the II web site:

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs...keywords=marriott&matchAll=true&Submit=Search

The Florida Club link wouldn't load up so does that mean that a change is coming?


----------



## ldanna (Jun 9, 2010)

Phillie said:


> MHB,MHZ,MGA,MAO,MSU,MBY,MBP,MCV,MEM,MCU,MCP,MDS,MPD,MFV,MFC,MGC,MC1,MGO,MGV,MGR,MHH,HPS,MHG,MIP,MKW,MKO,MK1,MLE,MMC,MMB,MMO,MMS,MVL,MOU,NCV,MPB,MOW,MPU,MP1,MUZ,MRP,MSP,MRD,MSK,MDO,MVB,MEV,MSW,MSN,MSF,MML,MVF,MVD,MAW,MVO
> 
> copy and paste in to the field for resort codes and it will search all marriotts.




And be sure to study them all for the next test this Friday!:hysterical:


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 9, 2010)

iconnections said:


> This list should always stay update as it comes from the II web site:
> 
> http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs...keywords=marriott&matchAll=true&Submit=Search
> 
> The Florida Club link wouldn't load up so does that mean that a change is coming?



The image for the Florida Club hasn't been available for some time. A couple years ago there was an image but it disappeared and just the Image Not Available picture shows up. I don't know what image they would show for it.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 1, 2012)

I trying to find the list of codes that included the Marriotts and the Starwoods using the TUG search function without much luck. If someone finds it (or I find it,) could it be made into a sticky at the top of either the Sightings or the Exchanging forum?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 1, 2012)

amycurl said:


> I trying to find the list of codes that included the Marriotts and the Starwoods using the TUG search function without much luck. If someone finds it (or I find it,) could it be made into a sticky at the top of either the Sightings or the Exchanging forum?



You don't need a sticky!  Just save the link on your browser and you will always have it handy.  It updates automatically as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 1, 2012)

amycurl said:


> I trying to find the list of codes that included the Marriotts and the Starwoods using the TUG search function without much luck. If someone finds it (or I find it,) could it be made into a sticky at the top of either the Sightings or the Exchanging forum?



It's a sticky at the top of the Sightings and Distress Forum.


----------



## wvacations (Jun 1, 2012)

Phillie said:


> MHB,MHZ,MGA,MAO,MSU,MBY,MBP,MCV,MEM,MCU,MCP,MDS,MPD,MFV,MFC,MGC,MC1,MGO,MGV,MGR,MHH,HPS,MHG,MIP,MKW,MKO,MK1,MLE,MMC,MMB,MMO,MMS,MVL,MOU,NCV,MPB,MOW,MPU,MP1,MUZ,MRP,MSP,MRD,MSK,MDO,MVB,MEV,MSW,MSN,MSF,MML,MVF,MVD,MAW,MVO
> 
> copy and paste in to the field for resort codes and it will search all marriotts.



The list appears to have a space between MPD. It looks like it might be "MP D" which will cause an error.


----------



## channimal (Jun 1, 2012)

wvacations said:


> The list appears to have a space between MPD. It looks like it might be "MP D" which will cause an error.



"MP U" as well.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, Denise. I must have missed it the first time around...I knew someone smarter than me would have thought of it before now!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2014)

*All Marriott Codes*

I thought there was a more recent version of this, but this thread in the FAQ was the only one I could find. Thought I would post an updated list. The one in post #3 isn't copy and paste friendly due to "artifacts" created by vBulletin.

HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPU, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MZ2, MZC, NCV


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 9, 2016)

Updated with the new resorts since the last update

HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFL, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGQ ,MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHI, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MNY, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MQB, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSQ, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MVS, MWF, MZ2, MZC, NCV, RMX, SYA

SYA  - Sanya, Hainan, China
RMX – Anaheim, Ca
MVS - Breckenridge, Colorado
MGQ - Surfers Paradise, Queensland, Australia
MPP - Bangkok, Thailand 
MSQ - San Diego, California
MNY - New York, New York
MQB - Miami Beach, Florida
MFL - Washington, D.C.
MWF - Gravenhurst, Ontario
MHI - Hutchinson Island, Florida


----------



## Mamianka (Jul 10, 2016)

tiel said:


> Great list!  I too am sometimes puzzled by all the abbreviations used here on TUG.  Not just the resort codes either.  Lots of other abbreviations used!  Feel like I'm back working for the Navy;  when I first started, I couldn't follow any work related conversation!
> 
> Anyway, now I have an easy lookup for the II Marriott codes.  That's progress.   :whoopie:  :whoopie:



When I was small, my Dad was in Naval Air, and we lived off base.  Periodically, he would hear communications from planes, coming in over one of our three TV channels - NOT a good thing.  He would say "Honey, can you go up to your room for a few minutes to play?  Daddy has to call the base, and use his special Navy words."  I do no think it was abbreviations he was using . . . http://tugbbs.com/forums/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## ral (Jan 4, 2018)

Quadmaniac said:


> Updated with the new resorts since the last update
> 
> HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFL, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGQ ,MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHI, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MNY, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MQB, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSQ, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MVS, MWF, MZ2, MZC, NCV, RMX, SYA
> 
> ...




MVS comes up in II as Marina Village At Snug Harbor. MVL or MV2 is the code for Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge at Breckenridge and Hotel Breckenridge


----------



## 10spro (May 12, 2018)

Quadmaniac said:


> Updated with the new resorts since the last update
> 
> HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFL, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGQ ,MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHI, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MNY, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MQB, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSQ, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MVS, MWF, MZ2, MZC, NCV, RMX, SYA
> 
> ...



Really appreciate having all of the codes in one place. I'm still a newbie. What does it mean when one resort has more than one code? For example, Marriott Grand Residence Club (Lake Tahoe) has codes MGA, MG1, MG3, MG5.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't think the resort codes have been updated in some time, at least not since the Westin's have come on board.  Would be great to have the sticky updated (since 2015) and a new master list for those of us who do search II using Marriott resort codes.   

Thanks!


----------

